# Love the new logo



## kimbo (22/8/15)

very nice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (22/8/15)

It is nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

Thank you @kimbo 

All credit goes to @BumbleBee who spent quite a bit of time on it and produced something amazing
Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Mike (22/8/15)

It comes out quite pixelated on my side. Is there no way it can implemented as a PNG? It's nice, but the low legibility just ends up taking a lot away.

Edit: In case it's just on my side, this is how it looks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (22/8/15)

Very nice work @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

Mike said:


> It comes out quite pixelated on my side. Is there no way it can implemented as a PNG? It's nice, but the low legibility just ends up taking a lot away.



Thanks @Mike

What is pixelated? The country image, the web address or the writing at the bottom?
On my ipad it seems like the writing at the bottom is pixelated...

We are actually discussing a few tweaks to it right now
I am hoping @BumbleBee can get it better for us when he next has a chance to take a look
Probably better if a few more people give feedback as well...


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

Thanks guys 

It could use a few tweaks, web graphics aren't really my thing, I do better with ink and thread

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike (22/8/15)

@Silver

The most obvious is the drop shadow around the white stroke of the main text. The black and white next to each shows quite a bit of jagged edges. I'm guessing it looked fine until the resizing etc though. The second most obvious is the small text at the bottom.

It could also perhaps just be on my side, as I work hidpi on a 4k screen.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

Thanks @Mike

Eagle eyes
I like


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Mike
> 
> What is pixelated? The country image, the web address or the writing at the bottom?
> On my ipad it seems like the writing at the bottom is pixelated...
> ...


I'm also seeing a bit of pixelation of the fine black outlines around the main text. The fine text at the bottom is a bit blurry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)




----------



## kimbo (22/8/15)

Maybe the font at the bottom can be a click larger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (22/8/15)

Mike said:


> The most obvious is the drop shadow around the white stroke of the main text. The black and white next to each shows quite a bit of jagged edges.


Maybe that has to do with the background not being plain white but small lines


----------



## Mike (22/8/15)

I think it's to do with the resizing and compression

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (22/8/15)

also seeing pixels on my side


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

Logo updated, no more jaggy edges

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## hands (22/8/15)

looks good,nice work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (22/8/15)

The SA logo looks much nicer too! Good job!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (22/8/15)

Call me pedantic.. But is it possible to match the blue and red with the forum colours? I'm a little thrown by the different shades, might look nicer if it's all congruent?


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

Mike said:


> Call me pedantic.. But is it possible to match the blue and red with the forum colours? I'm a little thrown by the different shades, might look nicer if it's all congruent?


The reds are the same. There is a layer of glossiness over parts of the logo that kinda makes everything look a bit more 3 dimensional, that might be what's making the colours look different. The blues are different to separate the two elements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (22/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (22/8/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (22/8/15)

For some reason, it reminded me of a drag racing logo the moment I saw it. I like  Very lively and vibrant. Makes me want to vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (22/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The reds are the same. There is a layer of glossiness over parts of the logo that kinda makes everything look a bit more 3 dimensional, that might be what's making the colours look different. The blues are different to separate the two elements.



I didn't even notice the reds, my bad!


----------



## Willyza (22/8/15)

@BumbleBee

Nice Sig..............

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (22/8/15)

One word- EPIC

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

Wow, @BumbleBee, that looks amazing
Sorry, was out for most of the day
Came back and it looks super!
Well done and thanks so much

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/8/15)

How many attempts we have had at this - quite a few. And, look, the man just does it and absolutely perfect imho. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

Andre said:


> How many attempts we have had at this - quite a few. And, look, the man just does it and absolutely perfect imho. Well done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

